# 2020 Maintenance Fees



## Ross Lomazov (Dec 3, 2019)

Polo Towers Las Vegas
2 BR, Lock off
Platinum Week 5 Floating - EY Deeded

2020-Real Estate Tax      20.15
2020-Reserve Fees       137.97
2020-Operating Fees    989.54
2020-Total                  1147.66


----------

